# Wednesday 10/16



## Roba1930 (Jun 25, 2013)

Looking for someone to tag along with on their boat (inshore). 
I have all my own gear for inshore and mostly fish with artificials, but willing to chip in for live bait if you prefer live. 

Also willing to throw in for gas, ice, beverages, etc as well as help clean boat when complete. 

Located in Clear Lake, but willing to meet up anywhere in Galveston Complex. 

PM if you have an open spot. 

Tight lines,
Rob


----------



## gbeardjr (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm going to fish the jetties and Seawolf park area on the 20th. Just $50.00/person

http://www.captainbeardcharters.com



Roba1930 said:


> Looking for someone to tag along with on their boat (inshore).
> I have all my own gear for inshore and mostly fish with artificials, but willing to chip in for live bait if you prefer live.
> 
> Also willing to throw in for gas, ice, beverages, etc as well as help clean boat when complete.
> ...


----------



## Roba1930 (Jun 25, 2013)

Would be in if I werent leaving out of town Thursday (that's why I am trying to get my last minute fix on Wednesday). If you are ever in the area again, let me know and I will be in.


----------

